# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Απωθητικό περιστεριών

## Stergios_[.gr]

Είμαι φοιτητής, ζωγράφου, με το μοναδικό μου μπαλκόνι σε απόσταση αναπνοής από ένα μεγάλο πεύκο στο οποίο μαζεύονται περιστέρια. 
Δυστυχώς, άπειρα περιστέρια έρχονται στο μπαλκόνι μου και κάνουν τα δικά τους (φυσικές ανάγκες, σέξ και τέτοια  :Lol: ) ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΑ ΦΡΕΣΚΟΠΛΥΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΩΜΕΝΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΜΟΥ :Head:  !! 
Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να τα εμποδίσω να έρχονται στο μπαλκόνι μου?? Ένα σόναρ που να τα ενοχλεί πχ? Αλλά όχι κάτι που θα τα διώξει και από το δέντρο (είμαι οικολόγος τρομάρα μου!)..

Ζητώ την κατανόησή σας, δεν είμαι καμιά "πριγκίπισσα" αλλά μου έτυχε να βρω "σημαδεμένο" το μπουρνούζι μου και είπα "ως εδώ!".. :Cursing: 

ΥΓ: Ρωτάω στο φόρουμ για λύση ηλεκτρονική, μπαχάρια, καρφιά και σφαίρες, τα έψαξα ήδη!

----------


## gsmaster

Βάλε κάτι που να κινείται με τον αέρα και να γυαλίζει. πχ άχρηστα cd, κορδέλες, ή αν βρεις αυτά που πουλάνε στα πανυγήρια και είναι σαν ανεμόμυλοι...

Απο ηλεκτρονικής άποψης, δεν ξέρω τι συχνότητες ακούνε τα περιστέρια.

----------


## antonis_x

> Βάλε κάτι που να κινείται με τον αέρα και να γυαλίζει. πχ άχρηστα cd, κορδέλες, ή αν βρεις αυτά που πουλάνε στα πανυγήρια και είναι σαν ανεμόμυλοι...



Δοκιμασμένη,φτηνή λύση και χωρίς κατανάλωση ενέργειας  :Lol:  :Tongue2:  :Smile:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## sakis18

Μπορείς να φτιάξεις καί ένα σκιάχτρο σαν αυτά που έχουν οι γεωργοί στα χωραφια τους ,δοκιμασμενη λυση ,αλλα επειδή με τον καιρο θα το συνηθήσουν το σκιάχτρο όπως και τα υπόλοιπα που προαναφέρατε ,και παλι θα το βρείς το μπουρνουζι σου με καποια σφραγίδα επάνω  :Lol: .
Καλύτερα θα ήταν να εναλλάσεις μορφές στο σκιάχτρο.  :Laugh: 
Αλλωτε να του βάζεις μελαχροινη περούκα ,αλλωτε ξανθιά ,να του αλλαζεις ρούχα -ιματισμό για να ξεγελιουνται ,μπαινεις σε μια χρονοβόρα και κουραστική εργασία ,μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να ψάξεις για αλλο σπίτι ? η να στεγνώνεις τα ρούχα σου το βραδυ ?

----------


## pointer

Έχω και εγώ μια πρόταση!!!!Πάρε μια καραμπίνα και ρίξε κανα 2-3 προς το μέρος τους.ο(όχι να τα σκοτώσεις-να τα φοβερήσεις!!!!!)χαχαχαχαχα. Τώρα στα σοβαρά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα πιάσει να πάρεις μια γάτα...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Παρε γατα ή αεροβολο.

η λυση αεροβολου, δυστυχως δεν λυνει το προβλημα μονιμα, ομως σου δινει στο τελος της μερας εναν καλο μεζε.

Μην βαρας τα ασπρα περιστερια, γιατι μπορει κατα λαθος να πετυχεις το "Αγιο Πνευμα"  :Lol:

----------

patridas595 (21-08-11)

----------


## leosedf

Μπορείς να κάνεις και συνδιασμό, πχ να βάλεις κορδέλες να κρέμονται και γάτες να κρέμονται απ τις κορδέλες ωστε αν πλησιάσει κάποιο να το πιάσει. 
Επίσης μπορείς να τυπώσεις φωτογραφιες πολιτικών και να ρίχνουν εκεί.

Με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο δεν πιστεύω να κάνεις και πολλά, μπορείς όμως να δείς που κάθονται οταν έρχονται εκεί και να κρέμάσεις αυτά που είπαν τα παιδιά. Ετσι θα τα δυσκολέψεις και δε θα προτιμούν εκείνο το σημείο.

----------


## pointer

xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ψάχνω κύκλωμα για καθοδηγούμενο από ραντάρ, μυδραλιο-αεροβόλο, έχει κανείς τίποτα??

----------


## gio4

Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ο ίδιος αλλά έχω ακούσει πως στα ξενοδοχεία (που έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα πολλές φορές - ενδεχομένως λόγω ομοιομορφίας των παραθύρων και γενικότερα της κατασκευής  :Very Happy:  [το βρήκα ο εξυπνάκιας] ) βάζουν υπέρηχους. Έχω δει σε διάφορα discounters μικρές συσκευές που άλλες έχουν διακοπτάκι ΟΝ/ΟΦΦ (ή και φωτάκι) για να διώχνουν (και καλά) τα κουνούπια. Τώρα θα μου πείτε τι σχέση έχει ...άλλο κουνούπι και άλλο περιστέρι... ξέρω'γώ :Confused:  λέω πως μια που γενικώς τα ζώα "ποιάνουν" τους υπέρηχους αν και τα περιστέρια ποιάνουν υπέρηχους μάλλον δε θα είναι ένας τέτοιος ήχος ευχάριστος και θα απομακρύνονται...
Πάντως αν το δοκιμάσεις ενημέρωσέ με! Είτε ποιάσει είτε όχι.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μπορείς να κάνεις και συνδιασμό, πχ να βάλεις κορδέλες να κρέμονται και γάτες να κρέμονται απ τις κορδέλες ωστε αν πλησιάσει κάποιο να το πιάσει. 
> Επίσης μπορείς να τυπώσεις φωτογραφιες πολιτικών και να ρίχνουν εκεί.
> 
> Με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο δεν πιστεύω να κάνεις και πολλά, μπορείς όμως να δείς που κάθονται οταν έρχονται εκεί και να κρέμάσεις αυτά που είπαν τα παιδιά. Ετσι θα τα δυσκολέψεις και δε θα προτιμούν εκείνο το σημείο.




χαχα.... εμπνευση ειχες οταν τα εγραφες...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Βρηκα λυση, ηλεκτρικη ....

Κατασκευασε κατι, σαν αυτο που εχουν οι ηλεκτρικοι κουνουποεκτελεστες.

παραλληλα συρματα, το ενα θετικο το αλλο αρνητικο.

Αν θελεις μικρο κοστος, βαλε 220 Volt

Αν θελεις χαβαλε, βαλε μετ/στη και πυκνωτες, ετσι που θα τρωνε ενα ωραιο σουτ (σοκ) ....

Βαλ το σαν απλωστρα ... και καλη διασκεδαση

Περιμενω φωτογραφιες

ΥΓ
ΞΕΧΑΣΑ, ριξε και λιγο ψωμι, και βαλε και καμερα

----------


## KOKAR

Απλό είναι βρε !
Άνοιξε το παράθυρο και φώναξε *«ξουτ»*

----------


## KOKAR

Αν θέλεις κάτι σε ποιο βάρβαρο δες εδώ
Για να μας φύγει και η απορία ! 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45709

----------


## dbsjro

Το θεμα κ μενα θα με ενδιεφερε. Δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα πολλοι εχουν κ θα ηθελα να βοηθησω

----------


## xqtr

Αν δεν κανω λαθος... οι επαγγελματιες που κανουν απεντωμοσεις και απολυμανσεις... αναλαμβανουν και περιστερια... εχω δει διαφημισεις.. ειμαι σιγουρος.. Για δες στο χρυσο οδηγο...

----------


## tzitzikas

ελα βρήκα την λύση που ψάχνεις. και ηλεκτρική μάλιστα

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXiOQCRiSp0"]YouTube - Jacob's Ladder: 500kV Switch Opening[/ame]

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> ελα βρήκα την λύση που ψάχνεις. και ηλεκτρική μάλιστα
> 
> YouTube - Jacob's Ladder: 500kV Switch Opening



Με φαντάζεσαι να προσπαθώ να απλώσω το (βρεγμένο) μπουρνούζι ανάμεσα σε αυτό????

Άσε που θα κάνει και παράσιτα στην τηλεόραση.... :Tongue2:

----------


## weather1967

Eγω θα συμφωνησω με την προταση του Γιάννη gsmaster
Nομιζω ειναι μια καλη λυση,για να κρατηθουν μακρυά.

----------


## jim.ni

μπορείς να βρεις εύκολα στο νετ ποιες συχνότητες ακούνε τα πουλιά 
για να φτιάξεις κάτι σε ....διώκτη, και ακόμα ποιο εύκολα να βρεις ήχους
από γεράκι  :Wink:  
απλά να ξέρεις οτι τα πουλιά (τα περισσότερα) είναι ευφυέστατα και γρήγορα
θα καταλάβουν την απάτη, γιαυτό πρέπει να αλλάζεις μεθόδους.

----------


## HFProject

χμμμμ, πάρε στεγνωτήριο.

Και γρήγορα θα κάνεις το στέγνωμα.
Και δεν θα χρειάζεσαι πολύ σιδέρωμα μετά.

Το νερό που συλλέγει να το χρησιμοποιείς για τα λουλούδια του μπαλκονιού.

Από θέμα κατανάλωσης θα είναι λίγο τσιμπητό, νυχτερινό έχεις ?

 :Smile:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> χμμμμ, πάρε στεγνωτήριο.
> 
> Και γρήγορα θα κάνεις το στέγνωμα.
> Και δεν θα χρειάζεσαι πολύ σιδέρωμα μετά.
> 
> Το νερό που συλλέγει να το χρησιμοποιείς για τα λουλούδια του μπαλκονιού.
> 
> Από θέμα κατανάλωσης θα είναι λίγο τσιμπητό, νυχτερινό έχεις ?



Ναι νυκτερινό! Δεν είναι θέμα € αλλά Watt...Το να "πετάω" ενέργεια την στιγμή που ο ήλιος καίει με πονάει! Ακόμα και 1 watt...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Οι μετασχηματιστές υψηλής νέον μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για περιστέρι? Ισχύει αυτό που έλεγε ο αείμνιστος φαλακρός πράκτωρ ΘΒ σε ταινία: "Θα βρω την κόρη σας ζωντανή ή πεθαμένη", οπότε η μάνα ανησυχούσε και ρώταηγε με αγωνία: "Πεθαμένη???". Με άλλα λόγια και αν ολίγο καρβουνιάσει το περιστέρι δεν τα κατεβάσουμε πλερέζες. Όσο οικολόγοι και να είμαστε πως θα αντιμετωπίσουμε ένα πτηνό που από το πρωί ως το βράδυ χ...ζει τη βεράντα και το air condition και κουβαλάει και την ερωτική του συντροφιά εκεί να χ... παρείτσα! Μία υψηλή νομίζω να ήταν αποτρεπτική εμπειρία... Βεβαίως στην περίπτωση της μη αποδήμησης εις... Κύριον!!

----------


## briko

Είχα διαβάσει κάπου ότι σε αεροδρόμια χρησιμοποιούσαν στα μεγάφωνα κραυγές από γεράκια .
εάν με κάποιο τρόπο σε άσχετα  χρονικά ακουγόταν χαμηλά μερικές κραυγές από γεράκια δεν θα είχαν λυθεί οικολογικά όλα τα προβλήματα.?

----------


## agis68

> Απλό είναι βρε !
> Άνοιξε το παράθυρο και φώναξε *«ξουτ»*



και ομως κωστα ειναι ιδεα....ενα κυκλωμα μινι ηχογραφησης και απλα ενας ηλεκτρονικος τηλεβοας φωναζει καθε 10μιν  ΞΟΥΤ ΒΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!!!!!!!τομαρια παναθεμα σας! ή απλα ξεπατωσε το πευκο και μεταφυτευσε το στον Υμηττο..... :Lol:

----------


## manolena

Μπορείς να φτιάξεις κάτι που να μοιάζει με τα συστήματα που χρησιμοποιεί η Π.Α. στις προσεγγίσεις των αεροδιαδρόμων σε πολεμικές μοίρες: απο ένα δυνατό μεγάφωνο κάθε λίγα λεπτά ακούγεται ένα πολύ δυνατό "bang", σαν πυροβολισμός που διώχνει κάθε πετούμενο απο το διάδρομο, για να μην το μαζέψει κανένας κινητήρας. Πολύ οικολογικό και πιάνει. Πριν χρόνια θυμάμαι, το Ελέκτορ είχε ένα κύκλωμα που έκανε κάτι τέτοιο σε ένα μεγάλο μεγάφωνο απο φορητό ενισχυτή κιθάρας, εκφορτίζοντας πυκνωτές στο πηνίο του (αν θυμάμαι καλά)...

Διαφορετικά, με καμμιά 60 ευρώ, αυτό:

http://www.usabirdcontrol.com/balconygaurd.aspx

----------


## KOKAR

την παρακάτω μέθοδο την έχεις σκεφτεί ?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μπορείς να φτιάξεις κάτι που να μοιάζει με τα συστήματα που χρησιμοποιεί η Π.Α. στις προσεγγίσεις των αεροδιαδρόμων σε πολεμικές μοίρες: απο ένα δυνατό μεγάφωνο κάθε λίγα λεπτά ακούγεται ένα πολύ δυνατό "bang", σαν πυροβολισμός που διώχνει κάθε πετούμενο απο το διάδρομο, για να μην το μαζέψει κανένας κινητήρας. Πολύ οικολογικό και πιάνει. Πριν χρόνια θυμάμαι, το Ελέκτορ είχε ένα κύκλωμα που έκανε κάτι τέτοιο σε ένα μεγάλο μεγάφωνο απο φορητό ενισχυτή κιθάρας, εκφορτίζοντας πυκνωτές στο πηνίο του (αν θυμάμαι καλά)...
> 
> Διαφορετικά, με καμμιά 60 ευρώ, αυτό:
> 
> http://www.usabirdcontrol.com/balconygaurd.aspx



ναι.. και αφου θα εχεις διωξει τα περιστερια οι γειτονες πλεον θα προσπαθουν να διωξουν εσενα και το ηχειο σου  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

